# Stick blender



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a KitchenAid stick blender and was making soap. Since I was wearing gloves I could not tell it was overheating and it froze up. A commercial blender cost 200 plus. Finding a used one is not easy in a rural area. 

I am wondering if a paddle blade on a drill would work but it is likely not stainless. Mine is not galvanized. Paddle blades are usually used to mix concrete or plaster or other types of mud. I already have a heavy duty drill. 

Tim


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I have no answer as to if that would work, but I sure like that idea! A real farmer should do everything with power tools (and duct tape, but I haven't found a use for it in soap making yet....) :biggrin


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I just use a hand mixer I got at a yard sale. But you probally make a lot more soap than I do.
JoAnn


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

According to other's posts on here regarding stick blenders, they say you can get a cheap one at Walmart (like $15 - $20). I think I paid $79 for mine (I think); it's a Waring Pro. I bought it online somewhere - maybe a restaurant supply website. I certainly couldn't afford $200 for one.



Trysta said:


> I have no answer as to if that would work, but I sure like that idea! A real farmer should do everything with power tools (and duct tape, but I haven't found a use for it in soap making yet....) :biggrin


My father was partial to baling twine.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have heard some people do use the paddle on the drill, but I think you need to soap in a deep bucket in case it splashes. Can't be much worse than paint though. For me, it would be an ergonmics thing with holding the drill. I'll bet my dads drill press would have been great for soap making. We used to use it to make butter, wooden paddle and all.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought my Cuisinart from Amazon.com for $30 or so and it is a heavy-duty model. Have used it for over 2 years with no problem.

http://www.cuisinart.com/products/hand_blenders/csb-76.html


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I've used a mixer attachment with a drill lots of times. I use a 5 gallon bucket and can mix 25lbs at a time with it. I keep wanting to order the pot whipper from soapequipment.com but haven't yet.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I soap 10lbs at a time- (just oil weight) with the stick blender you get from walmart. It costs about $25.00

Now granted for that much at a time you have to be careful you don't let your blender get to deep, but until i can find either a commercial one cheaper or win the lotto (that i don't play haha) I will stick with what i have that works.

I don't think a paddle drill bit would be that great, but you never know until you try


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Target has some on sale right now for around $20. I am sure not anything fancy, but will probably do the trick.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tim, if you go to soapequipment.com and look at what they have rigged for sale for a pot stirrer, you could easily make something like that or have someone make you it in a much smaller version. If you aren't making large batches in 5 or 3.5 gallon buckets you really can't use a sheet rock mud mixer attachment. I don't use one even with my big batches because even with my small cordless drill, it wears out my hand.

Get a Waring, $30, still has a commercial motor in it....I have the small one for classes and 3.5 gallon bucket pours, and the larger one with the longer stick for use in 5 gallon buckets. Nice is that once you buy 1 heavy duty one, all the shaft lengths fit it and you can simply purchase the shaft and use their service department also. Called immersion blenders when you move to commercial. So worth it!


----------

